# Why does my java moss never actually root into driftwood?



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

I have lots of driftwood in my 75 gallon(high light, co2, ferts.. ect) and the moss will do great and make huge bushes but it never really roots into strong enough for the moss bush to stay once it grows large then it floats up . WHY

Would another type of moss be better suited?


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the same problem with my java fern, but I've got very low light at the moment and I'm assuming that's part of the problem. I'll look forward to seeing what other people say on this thread -- maybe there's hope for my fern to take root yet!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

A while ago I had no problem rooting java moss to driftwood. The only way for me to unattach it was to take a razor and scrape it off. Another moss that I would suggest would be taiwan moss.


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

This may seem like a stupid question, but how long are you waiting for it to bind onto the wood?

Also what's your growth like, mine doesn't adhere all that well to smooth woods, but the rough barky root I have in my tank is just inundated.


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

All the wood in this tank are pretty smooth... it's been growing for about 6-7 months..


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Java moss is java moss but not all woods are created equal. If the wood is hard it will not attach no matter what kind of moss you use. The way I solved it once was to pull the wood from the tank and score it (gouge it out a bit) in the areas I wanted the moss and it will get itself wedged in and grab the edges. Only other option is to tie it down with fine clear filament line and accept it.

Its not the moss...its the wood.


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

I've had it tied down wiht rubberbands every few inches before and left it like that. I got to get something that stays there forever


PS: My ferns have no issue rooting in


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Buck said:


> Its not the moss...its the wood.


I have to agree. The problem I have with my java moss is that I can't get it to STOP attaching to everything it can reach! It has even attached itself to the acrylic on the side of my 5 gallon Eclipse, though I assume it is being held there by some rough green spot algae it has latched onto.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Buck said:


> Java moss is java moss but not all woods are created equal. If the wood is hard it will not attach no matter what kind of moss you use. The way I solved it once was to pull the wood from the tank and score it (gouge it out a bit) in the areas I wanted the moss and it will get itself wedged in and grab the edges. Only other option is to tie it down with fine clear filament line and accept it.
> 
> Its not the moss...its the wood.



That's probably the best idea...the wood I had my moss on a long time ago was full of nooks and crannies and grooves for the moss to adhere to (you could see the yellow little adventitious roots sticking to the wood), but scoring the wood if its smooth would probably help. Use a sharp knife and gently do it. 

And everyone else is right...it's probably the wood since even small bits and pieces after a trim would start attaching to everything in my tank, especially the substrate...it was quite annoying to pick up one piece of moss to throw away and a quarter-size clump of fluorite comes up with it!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Georgiadawgger said:


> it was quite annoying to pick up one piece of moss to throw away and a quarter-size clump of fluorite comes up with it!!


 I hear ya GD ... I think I have lost a 1/2" in depth of my substrate because of that... LOL


----------

